# Steel Tank, Floating Lid Gasket



## syncnite (Apr 18, 2014)

I have a variable volume steel tank (220L Speidel, rubber gasket floating lid). Two questions. 

(1) How much pressure do you pump into the lid gasket? I pump it a little over 1 bar. When it gets a little under 1 bar, I pump it again.

(2) I have to add air every 4 days, more or less. Is that normal? The gasket seems good. I replaced it once.

Thanks!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 18, 2014)

You have a leak. Stick your entire pump in a pail of water and see if that is the problem first. If not, then you can detach the gaskets and stick it in water and pump it up and see where the leak is. Otherwise just keep an eye on it and keep pumping it up every few days.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 22, 2014)

I find that the gaskets will loose some pressure over time, but certainly not in a matter of 4 days. I find that I may need to give it just a single pump every couple of months. Running Wolf is correct, you have a leak somewhere. 


I would first check the connection points (where the hose attaches to the pump and where the hose attaches to the gasket). I use small ring-clamps to ensure that the seal is tight. If these are ok, then I would proceed as suggested by runningwolf.


----------



## whackfol (Apr 22, 2014)

[/QUOTE]I would first check the connection points (where the hose attaches to the pump and where the hose attaches to the gasket). I use small ring-clamps to ensure that the seal is tight. If these are ok, then I would proceed as suggested by runningwolf.[/QUOTE]

I now use two clamps set 180 degrees from one another for every connection. I also added an inline shut off next to the gasket. Once filled, I shut it off and rarely have to pump again. I struggled with my first VCT. Blamed the "leak" on the cheap gasket. I replaced the gasket and it still leaked. Immersed in water and couldn't find the leak. In the end it was a slow leak that I was lucky enough to find and it came at a tubing connection. I now have 6 VCT's and with the suggested additions have never had a problem. ( I rarely keep wine in them for over 6 months). The inline shutoff valve is my must have. There is only one connection on the gasket side compared to multiple leak points on the pump side.


----------



## Norske (Apr 23, 2014)

Can you tell me where you get your inline shutoff valves? I like that idea.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 23, 2014)

Do you apply vasoline (or even keg lube) to your pump's rubber piston rings? I find that this will keep the pump tight against leaks. 

Also, all of my pumps came with shutoff valves already built into the unit. Are you saying that yours does not have this?


----------



## whackfol (Apr 23, 2014)

My inline shutoff was purchased at my LHBS. It is used for gas in a keg setup. One side goes in the bladder stem the other in the tubing to the pump. Using two clamps set opposite each other I connect the parts. I purchased a couple of plastic ones from Cynmar. To date I have not used them.

JohnT -- I take good care of my pumps -- change the O rings on both the piston and the shutoff and use Lubri Film when needed. A pump has multiple potential leak points (connection to hose (x2), shutoff, pressure gauge, and pump cylinder). My method may be overkill, but since I started doing it I have not discovered a floating lid. I once dumped out over 225L of wine because it oxidized. At the time I was using AO and titrettes to test SO2 levels. Because of the time to test, I probably was not as attentive as I should have been. Still a floating lid played prominently in my loss. I have too much invested in my wine and, if I lose it I lose an entire year. For me this is a cheap and non intrusive add on. Belt and suspenders.


----------



## Norske (Apr 24, 2014)

I like the added security of the inline shutoff. Nothing like a little added insurance, thx whackfol for the tip.


----------



## syncnite (Apr 27, 2014)

Whackfol, would you mind attaching photos of your "inline shutoff valve" and the "two clamps set 180 degrees from one another"? Thanks!


----------



## whackfol (Apr 27, 2014)

if you point me in how to attach a .jpeg, Ill be happy to send photo.


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 27, 2014)

Hit the "paper clip" icon on the right side of the bar above the message space.


----------



## whackfol (Apr 28, 2014)

This is an example of my setup. There is a shutoff connected into the stem from the tube. It is sealed with a screw hose clamp and a pinch clamp offset from each other. When the shutoff has a longer shank, I can use two screw hose clamps). If the bladder deflates, it's either a leak in the bladder or the one connection point. While I do use the shutoff on the pump, all connections on the other side of the shutoff are redundant. To give credit, the shutoff was a suggestion from a poster on another Board.


----------



## syncnite (May 2, 2014)

Thanks all. I think the leak is in the pump pressure gauge face-plate. Today I installed this in-line check valve. Hopefully that does the trick.


----------



## syncnite (May 2, 2014)

But since I have your attention... when you set the lid, do you float it on the wine and pump up the gasket? Or do you try to set it just above the wine with a gas between the two?


----------



## Runningwolf (May 2, 2014)

Couple of things. I would use hose clamps on the barbs as that would be the first place you'll lose air. 

No Gas, float the lid and inflate.


----------



## syncnite (May 3, 2014)

Yeah - as soon as I posted those, I realized I forgot hose clamps and installed them. So far so good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------

